# Buying Motocycle in Spain or Morocco



## snyderb (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew of some places that I could buy a cheap motorcycle in either Spain or Morocco. I will be living in Morocco for about 5 months and I would like to have a motorcycle while I'm there.

I've tried searching a variety of classifieds, but I haven't really found much in the way of motorcycles for sale.

Does anyone know of any places that sells cheap motorcycles in Spain or Morocco, or any websites that would be likely to have motorcycles listed in their classifieds, etc?

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snyderb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of some places that I could buy a cheap motorcycle in either Spain or Morocco. I will be living in Morocco for about 5 months and I would like to have a motorcycle while I'm there.
> 
> ...


Hi Ben .... I cant help you in morocco I'm afraid. All I can tell you is in Spain vehicles of any kind aint cheap.

Clasificados Motos, España. Anuncios Gratis.
Motorcycles for sale in France, Spain, Italy, Germany, Dirt bikes and Scooters for sale in France, Spain, Italy, Germany


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I ve seen 125cc motorcycles for sale in Eroski (a supermarket) for about 1000. There are plenty of places selling them but I don t know how the prices compare with Morocco.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

snyderb / in Morocco I do not know, but in Spain few small, used, but still good bikes are for sale. They tend to be used until they fall apart, changing hands from father to son, brother to cousin etc etc. The second hand market is very different from in northern Europe in my experience. Some years ago I looked around, but found only junk. Instead I went for a new one, but they are indeed not cheap.

Some strange brands come in containers from China. They are pretty cheap, but it can be impossible to find the simplest parts when you need them. This goes for bikes and quads.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

snyderb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of some places that I could buy a cheap motorcycle in either Spain or Morocco. I will be living in Morocco for about 5 months and I would like to have a motorcycle while I'm there.
> 
> ...



hi there, you could try looking on overlanders (round the world travellers) web sites.bikes there sometimes sold off for good prices in Morocco,when either travellers have finished there journeys or have had second thoughts after hitting the dunes.there should be lots of other bike related advice and info on there as well as life saving skills. i think horizonsunlimited was the main one i have used in the past.


hope this helps

good look n stay safe


ROB.


----------

